# Nose Licks from Secret



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret just wanted to stop by and say "hi" and give all her SM friends some Nose Licks.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh! The cutest dog ever!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn! Secret looks so puppy adorable!!!!! She looks SO cute without the topknot- I think it makes her look even cuter  You can see her tiny little face


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Does she look like she'll be 12 in October?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No she looks so puppy like.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Does she look like she'll be 12 in October?


She really doesn't! She looks so adorable. Very, very puppy like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww secret is so adorable!! I love her house too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, she looks so adorable in that clip, and so young! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:Oh, my goodness! Secret looks soooooo adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Please give Secret hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Sooooooo cute!!!! I think it makes her look like a puppy too without a topknot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Secret, thank you for the nose licks. Here is a nice belly rub for you. You certainly do look like a puppy...a gorgeous tiny puppy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Secret - tell me the "secret" to you looking like a puppy at nearly age 12. :wub::wub: Cut my hair off? :w00t::w00t: Um, maybe I'll grow old gracefully.:brownbag:

Lynn - Secret looks amazing. I really like her without the topknot. She looks so much like her daughter, little Ava. Great shots of her. :wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks like a young pup! Love the new "do." She's cute as a button!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww Secret, you look so cute with your little hair cut. Nice and fresh and happy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Secret looks so adorable. I love her little face!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take a dozen nose licks to go!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Secret - tell me the "secret" to you looking like a puppy at nearly age 12. :wub::wub: Cut my hair off? :w00t::w00t: Um, maybe I'll grow old gracefully.:brownbag:
> 
> Lynn - Secret looks amazing. I really like her without the topknot. She looks so much like her daughter, little Ava. Great shots of her. :wub::wub:


In actuality, Ava looks so much like her Mom, Secret. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I sure wish I could look (and act) as young as she does. She's still one sassy little girl. :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww! thankyou Secret, you look really fantastic. Such a cutie pie. :heart:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Awww thanks for the Nose Licks Secret. You sure are a cutie. :wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Adorable Little Girl.*
*Yogi sends Hugs & Kisses to you.*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought these were her baby pictures!!! What's your secret, Secret, to staying so young looking???


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I thought she was a puppy...so adorable. Her face is small like Mias, which is why I've opted for hats instead of a topknot and bows..*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love Secret's new look, Lynn! She is adorable!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Secret will be 12, no way. She looks just like Ava, or should I say Ava looks just like Secret!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, she looks great without the top knot!! I bet it's a lot easier for the both of you now...:thumbsup:

Ava does look like her mom...:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She looks so puppy-esque! What a perfect doll!!! Bella sends hugs!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Aw....thanks Secret!!! I needed that.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just have to ask Lynn...What did you use on Secret's staining? I know you mentioned something in a different post a while back, but I can't remember which one. She looks so nice and white!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It was really the staining on her mouth where her little tongue hangs out. I've been using the #1 All Systems shazam whitening gel. I left it in for 2-3 days and then washed it out -- then when she got her weekly bath, I would leave it in for another 2 days. I did this for about 4 weeks and now I just use it when I bath her each week, but I wash it out during her bath.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> It was really the staining on her mouth where her little tongue hangs out. I've been using the #1 All Systems shazam whitening gel. I left it in for 2-3 days and then washed it out -- then when she got her weekly bath, I would leave it in for another 2 days. I did this for about 4 weeks and now I just use it when I bath her each week, but I wash it out during her bath.


That's amazing! I would not have thought you could leave it in that long. Does it leave a residue in the coat? But she looks so good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - it leaves the hair a little tacky for a few hours, but then it feels normal. It says on the label that you can leave it in until the next bath if you want to. I've used this forever -- when I was showing the Lhasas I had a lot of parti colors with primarily white faces and used it on them with no breakage. I tried Spa Lavish (which I do like), but it doesn't take care of the staining like the Shazam does.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lacie's mom said:


> pam - it leaves the hair a little tacky for a few hours, but then it feels normal. It says on the label that you can leave it in until the next bath if you want to. I've used this forever -- when i was showing the lhasas i had a lot of parti colors with primarily white faces and used it on them with no breakage. I tried spa lavish (which i do like), but it doesn't take care of the staining like the shazam does.


i'm sold!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Secret looks fantastic!!! Think I'll be buying some Shazam for Chloe:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the link to the original thread on the Shazam. You can see how quickly it worked on Sushi after only 1 application.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/153729-1-systems-update-before-after-pics.html


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well aren't you a sweetie pie.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

She looks great with her new haircut!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Love these pictures! So adorable! :wub:

Gracie wants a house like that :happy:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lynn, secret looks like a puppy for sure!! And a darn Cute one!! And I agree about the puppy cut sans top knot, but I am partial to puppy cuts ;-)

And I had no idea secret was Ava's mommy!! My mind is blown!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

What a cutie!! And I love your house bed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Secret is such a cutie. It's hard to believe that she is going to be 12. She looks so much like a puppy. Her house is adorable.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Secret :wub: I love you in your shorter haircut Secret. Say hi to your sisters, Lacie and Till for me. xxxxxx


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!!! She is ADORABLE!!! If I didn't know any better I'd think she is just a puppy! Soooo cute :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Secret. . . you look amazing! Maybe I should try that stuff & I might look younger---do ya' think?????


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Secret is absolutley stunning I love her alot!


----------

